# V red Cherry Shrimp



## andyh (28 Feb 2010)

These are a few pics and a HD video of my Super red Cherry Shrimp, decided to put these up as i cant have Paulo aka London Dragon have all the super red shrimp glory!     

CLICK Here  :arrow: HD Video Super reds















Thanks for looking!
Andyh


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Mar 2010)

Great shrimp Andy!  I like the first pic, with the not-so-red cherry trying to muscle in, and the last with all the not-so-reds massing, as if to make a charge for food


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Really nice Andy  when are you going to send me some of those?


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

Clearly you didn't want him to steal the Fissidens glory either  Great looking shrimp


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> Clearly you didn't want him to steal the Fissidens glory either  Great looking shrimp


Haha I must work on my HC now


----------



## flygja (1 Mar 2010)

Most of mine look like the one underneath the super red shrimp. They're like chicken pox shrimp


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (10 Mar 2010)

What is a good home made food for red cherry shrimps ? Or what should I feed them ?


----------



## alzak (10 Mar 2010)

any special food after which one shrimps are more red??


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> any special food after which one shrimps are more red??


More to do with the gene pool and selective breeding, but feed all shrimp with foods high in calcium for best results.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi all, 
They are a form selected for colour by selective breeding, but 





> any special food after which one shrimps are more red??


 you can maximise their colour by feeding them with a diet rich in the carotenoid pigment "Astaxanthin".

I buy the red crumb from TA Aquaculture, (which is Astaxanthin rich), and feed them the occasional boiled carrot  (which are also rich in carotenoids), along with their more normal cucumber. <http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/Dried_Foods.htm>.

The fish are keen on the red crumb as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## FishBeast (17 Apr 2010)

Your fissidens is amazing...


----------



## andyh (17 May 2010)

more video action, cherries and crystal red shrimps lots of them  
http://vimeo.com/11791079


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> more video action, cherries and crystal red shrimps lots of them



Some really nice ones in there  I have seen one of the nicer reds you send me berried last few days so hopefully I will start seeing more of these nicer cherries in the tank also  Mine are red but a more darker red.


----------



## bogwood (18 May 2010)

Nice video Andy. I like the way the CRS start to join in.   
Certainly a better blood line than the ones we have available locally.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2010)

Andy, just wondering, have you had any success breeding the CRS?


----------



## andyh (18 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Andy, just wondering, have you had any success breeding the CRS?



Paulo

Yes i have, just this morning i counted some more CRS babies about 2mm! They don't breed as quick as cherries and have to be settled into their surroundings b4 they think about it. 

A


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Paulo
> Yes i have, just this morning i counted some more CRS babies about 2mm! They don't breed as quick as cherries and have to be settled into their surroundings b4 they think about it.
> A


Nice one, all my CRS just disappeared from one day to the next, not sure if it was the assassin snails I put in the tank, the planaria outbreak or not having a heater in the tank that caused it.

I am going to start off again and this time I am only going to keep Crystal in the tank and nothing else. The CRS will slow down there breeding if there is another species in the tank competing with them. So keep your cherry numbers in this tank low


----------

